
Ask HN: Examples of startups websites without functional product? - boruta
Hey there! My startup doesn&#x27;t have a functioning product yet, still few months away. But we need a website, chiefly to dissemination newsletter.<p>If someone could point me to some example of startup websites without working product that would be swell.<p>I would appreciate any words of advice as well!
======
reflect
It's best to start with an early validation website, showcasing an MVP or at
least testing interest and pricing with sketches or other mockups.

You could use one of the various landing page websites out there like
leadpages, kickofflabs, etc. and have an email sign up form. From there you
can email updates to your list of early adopters.

Buffer's MVP story is an easy to follow example:
[https://buffer.com/resources/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-w...](https://buffer.com/resources/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it)

~~~
boruta
This is great! Thanks for the link, the 'Hello! You caught us before we are
ready' gave me few ideas.

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180828113917/https://theranos....](https://web.archive.org/web/20180828113917/https://theranos.com)

Joking aside, I think most have a MVP or something to tease people. I.E
kickstarter etc

~~~
boruta
We might go with 'something to tease people', namely mock-ups of the actual
service.

------
jason2323
ProductInsights.co

~~~
boruta
Very similar to the Buffer story from the @reflect reply. I prefer the latter,
more minimalistic approach.

